# Heo Safe water filler adapter



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Ive had one of these Heosafe water filler adapters for about a year and tend not to use it as we loose quite a bit of water down the side of the van when using it.

Is there meant to be a soft seal or some means of stopping water dribbling (understatement) down the side of the van or am I just missing something and being a numpty. I have tried turning the fitting but it makes no difference. The water is coming from around the fitting and not from the hose connector

Not a huge issue, just a waste of water  

Andy


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Andy,
Your link takes us to the Heosafe door locks.

Is your filler this?
http://www.outdoorbits.com/heoswater-white-connection-p-155.html

If you remove the filler cap, is there a rubber sealing gasket on the inside of the cap, beneath the 3 locating tabs, if not this is probably where the water is leaking from and you may need to replace the cap, or try to find a gasket that will fit.

****


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

****

Thanks for your response, I didn't post a link, it must be an automatic thing :? 

Your link came back a 404 error :?: 

I assume that were both talking about the thing that replaces your water tank cap and you connect a hose to it for filling. Mine doesn't have a seal fitted, pretty sure it never had one as its leaked from day one. I just put it down to yet another great product that didn't quite live up to the hype.

Anyone know where I can get a seal from?

Andy


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Mine's leaked from day one.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Mine piddled water all over the side of the van when I used it too. Fortunately there's a simple fix for this. You'll find that a short piece of hose (about 10" should do) pushed onto the spigot on the inner side of the HEO cap will make sure the water flows properly into the tank and not over the side of your van! Simples.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I was going to buy one , think I will pass now :? 

Dave


----------



## mishmash (Dec 11, 2010)

Mine works perfectly. Click it in fit the hose, fill and no leaks. 
Does what it says on the tin.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Ours works fine too (although we got the blue version.)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As eribiste says, fix a foot or so of hose to the inside spigot.
The fault is not with the Heo adapter but with the feed hose down to the water tank.
Nifty bit of kit and allows single-handed, non-supervised filling.
If you've got a 140 litre tank and a low pressure tap its a godsend.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Our fits and seals perfect too


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Brilliant bit of kit?????? We have the blue version, which is supposed to be for tanks which are not vented, well I can tell you that it was such a good fit in our filler that not only did it not leak, it also pressurised the tank to such an extent that it split the top seam. £50 for rewelding the top seam and about 6 or 7 hours work stripping all the back end out of our van to get at the inboard tank. 
I thought I was being cautious buying the blue version as we do have a vent on the tank which under normal circumstances allows the excess water to overflow, but we were in France connected to obviously a very high pressure supply. Grrrrrh


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Leaving a tap open with the pump switched off should cure that 8O


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I got the blue one as my tank is not vented. It leaked too as the inside pipe is horizontal. Just fitted 8" of hose on the inside of it and its perfect. Brilliant kit. If it didn't leak then it would have pressurised the tank!!!!


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Andrewball1000,

have I not seen you at Blacknowl CC site in Brockenhurst


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oscarmax said:


> Andrewball1000,
> 
> have I not seen you at Blacknowl CC site in Brockenhurst


Very likely, I was there last year and had a great time cycling in the New Forest. Also tried out geocaching for the first time.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't understand all the fuss. I have a short length of hose attached to a snap on fitting. Snap it onto the main hose and stick it down the filler pipe. Works just fine and no dripping water.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I followed the advice given and added a short length of hose, works great and saves water. It also a big plus when its cold  

Andy


----------

